# Oxnard Finest Bikes



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

OXNARD'S BIKES

POST ANY BIKES FROM 805 AREA CODE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i believe this bike "Gold Rush" was from Oxnard


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

thats kool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, it was built in the early 90's i think, it was way ahead of it's time


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

My bike


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS 805 OXNARD


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

MARTINS BIKE


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now there's something different, but 2 flat tires?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2005, 04:03 PM
> *now there's something different, but 2 flat tires?
> [snapback]2985214[/snapback]​*


Fuck it he doesent ride it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

MARTINS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ANDREWS AND TOÑOS


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the red schwinn is one of best original trikes i seen so far


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

post bikes from 805


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I like tha paint job on this on uffin: i was wantin to do a pantjob almost like that ecept for black and blue :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Apr 11 2005, 07:35 PM
> *rauls bike is one of the best original trikes i seen so far
> [snapback]2986157[/snapback]​*


I SEEING BETTER TRIKES THAN THAT LIKE THE ONE WITH A SYSTEM. LOL J/K


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

IF ANY ONE HAS ANY BAD ASS BIKES POST THEM ON AND REPRESENT THE CITY U R FROM. 
<--


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the bike with the system is alright


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i think both trikes are tight. but i really dig the stock one, you dont see many of those.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

OXNARD 805


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 11 2005, 04:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what a waste of a nice bike all thet money gone into it an fool cant even afford a set of innertubes our equivalent of hoppers with missing bumpers

i missed the chain this bike is officially a waste of a nice frame


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 29 2005, 12:38 AM
> *OXNARD 805
> [snapback]3195877[/snapback]​*


oh shit, that's clean


----------



## INDIVIDUALS1993JD (May 29, 2005)

Any pics of bikes w/twisted frames?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

OXNARD 805


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TOÑOS (OXNARD 805)


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1993JD_@May 29 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Any pics of bikes w/twisted frames?
> [snapback]3197568[/snapback]​*




Nah.. u cant do anything with those frames...


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TOÑOS (OXNARD 805)


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres my brothers bike with all the parts that he has right now


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

represent your county


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

805 finest


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

much better now


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

some the frames that i have that are not done, haven't work on them for months hopefully get done this year


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

those r some creative frames good job!


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

theres some nice designs there, do u recon you could get some more pics of em


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

pics


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i got this frame on friday from master lowrider they said it was defected but there were only chip paint and a dent i payed 20 bucks plus shipping


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

ops


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

just finished building it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

The impala is bad ass.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thats why i got it


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

An old picture. ABOUT TWO YEARS OLD!


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 10:27 PM
> *wtf that old
> [snapback]3203071[/snapback]​*


yep thats is about two years old.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

any more old pics


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you the picture of the lowrider scooter


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 10:32 PM
> *do you the picture of the lowrider scooter
> [snapback]3203089[/snapback]​*


I only have another one but its not the scooter


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

This is it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your brother's bike looks awesome


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the picture you wanted


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

one more bike thats coming out of the 805 when its done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

IS THAT GONNA BE A 26 INCH?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yup


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

I have another 26" thats coming out soon i just need some lowrider forks


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres a pic of my new bike i builded, im just trying to keep it old school


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry for that bad pic, i fix it


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Apr 10 2005, 07:19 PM
> *OXNARD'S BIKES
> 
> POST ANY BIKES FROM 805 AREA CODE
> [snapback]2980503[/snapback]​*


805 SIMI VALLEY CA. 805


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

that shit looks tight


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Jun 22 2005, 11:36 PM
> *805 SIMI VALLEY CA. 805
> [snapback]3309443[/snapback]​*


Thats tight! Is that the only one u have?


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 23 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Thats tight! Is that the only one u have?
> [snapback]3313735[/snapback]​*


Prior to Lil Punisher, I restored a 1948 RoadMaster 20". The only show we brought that bike to was South Gate aka Azalea 1998. I'll try to post it tomorrow before we leave to San Diego. Currently, i'm building a pedal car for my youngest son. I'm anticipating on busting out for vegas but who knows what will happen. You guys have some tight rides. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

before and after


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

we just need to clean it up and add bondo


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Jun 22 2005, 11:36 PM
> *805 SIMI VALLEY CA. 805
> [snapback]3309443[/snapback]​*



That shit is HellA Tight


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think Lil Pun is the newest member of Finest Kreations


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i dont know but lil puns trike is tight


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 24 2005, 08:08 PM
> *i think Lil Pun is the newest member of Finest Kreations
> [snapback]3318129[/snapback]​*


Yup, I met up with TonyO in Fontana and received a phone call from Mike. My first show since joining FK will be this Sunday in San Diego. I'm gonna meet TonyO on Saturday to roll-in together. Well I just finished loading my ride and it's time to get about an hours worth of rest.

Everybody who's been giving their props, thanks alot! I got something up my sleeve for Vegas. We'll see what happens.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

heres the pictures of the bike that me and LOWRIDING 805 JR made from a 26in frame


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry for the blury(spelling) pics


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 22 2005, 09:02 PM
> *heres a pic of my new bike i builded, im just trying to keep it old school
> [snapback]3308959[/snapback]​*


you came up on this frame. $20...damn.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah the frame was 20 but the shipping was like 30, but fuck it the frame it self cost like 185 or some thing like it so i think i did good


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

my other bikes


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 09:43 PM~3202581
> *ops
> *


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

is Oxnard in Cali?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Oct 29 2005, 10:23 PM~4097456
> *is Oxnard in Cali?
> *


Yeah


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

todays show


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

other bikes in the show :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin (Mar 3, 2004)

which show is this from? Are all those bikes from your bike club. Those are some clean bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the first five pics are from our club and it was at local car show here in 
oxnard (ventura county) which is in cali


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

805 THOUSAND OAKS VENTURA COUNTY IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

What company makes this?


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

/\ :scrutinize:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Nov 30 2005, 07:52 AM~4305729
> */\  :scrutinize:
> *



Dont look at me like that! :roflmao:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Oxnard has got some clean bikes! i should visit my family in Oxnard so i can check out this bikes in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Nov 30 2005, 12:09 AM~4304550
> *What company makes this?
> 
> 
> ...


its a lowrider magazine model the company is Revell


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

Check out the other pics by one bad pup


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

My sister Christmas present.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

My brothers sting ray chopper.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that a bad street


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

yup just needs fenders, grips, and a differnt seat but for x-mas present you cant go bad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tru that i wish i had one presnt like that


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

my brother got a stingray because he hates lowriders for some reason


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

your brothers a prick then


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

My bike


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

My newest frame i've been working on.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

pretty nice looking frame.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 03:10 PM~3201510
> *heres my brothers bike with all the parts that he has right now
> *


umm, i always wanted a continental kit that could fit a 20" wheel, and until now i didnt even know it existed, has anyone else ever seen one? Too late to get one now, but i want some info please.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 23 2006, 11:32 PM~4917044
> *umm, i always wanted a continental kit that could fit a 20" wheel, and until now i didnt even know it existed, has anyone else ever seen one? Too late to get one now, but i want some info please.
> *


its actually for a 16 inch tire but he just added a little plate on it so the twenty inch tire fits.


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 23 2006, 11:29 PM~4917028
> *pretty nice looking frame.
> *


thanks


----------



## TheVIOLATOR (Feb 11, 2006)

like the frame..itslooking good post pics when its painted :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

ya i hard about them cont kits for 26 inch bikes that hold a 20 inch wheel were do they sell those at?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 23 2006, 11:41 PM~4916233
> *My newest frame i've been working on.
> *


nice how gonna be the paint?


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2006, 03:28 PM~4921447
> *nice how gonna be the paint?
> *


dont know yet i just leave it up to the painter.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Feb 24 2006, 05:44 PM~4921559
> *dont know yet i just leave it up to the painter.
> *


 ok :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

that fucken frame is a discrase to lowriders


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

new paint job just need a seat.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

tight :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 12 2006, 10:11 PM~5036860
> *new paint job just need a seat.
> *


ah so thats going to be my comp for the show on april 2


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

and some others that you havent seen


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

is the show still on i whant to see the comp down there


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

according to what i heard its still on


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

post a pic of your bike you know i want to see what im against to see if i have to bring the my secret weapon


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

im not good whith pics but i got 1 on my topic (reserection) but idont no if i should bring that 1 or the new 1 i just finished like you sed(secret wepon) no 1 has seen it


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ow and would you sel 1 of those frames


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

there not for sale right now because i have some plans for each one of them but i need to start one of my homies bikes and try to finish this week


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

dam whanted 1 of thos


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

you better finish my frame this week


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2006, 10:07 PM~5037191
> *you better finish my frame this week
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
i still need to start it i'll do it in ROP tomarrow im changing the design so if it comes out tight i'll might keep it 




J/K :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

whats your club


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

hy dose that silver trike bump maybe we might have a comp whith the systems


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

he took the box off because he didnt have money to paint it so i dont no if hes gonna take it to the show but it bumps pretty good


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ow that hapend to me once it suks when you dont got the money to do stuff to you bike


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 11:10 PM~5037210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i still need to start it i'll do it in ROP tomarrow im changing the design so if it comes out tight i'll might keep it
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


bitch you aint keeping my shit


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 12 2006, 10:24 PM~5037273
> *bitch you aint keeping my shit
> *


were going to have to find out :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 12 2006, 11:12 PM~5037223
> *whats your club
> *


you no how i told you we were going to name ars (expactation)the old president whants to go with the old club name (temtations) it hasent ben a club for some time in the 805


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 11:18 PM~5037254
> *he took the box off because he didnt have money to paint it so i dont no if hes gonna take it to the show but it bumps pretty good
> *


my shit bumps better











































just kidding they bump the same


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

do you even have your shit connected


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 11:25 PM~5037280
> *were going to have to find out  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck you mean we are going to have to find out


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

dont get butt hurt bitch :0 











J/K


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 12 2006, 10:12 PM~5037223
> *whats your club
> *


we might be in thee artistics will see what happens


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 12 2006, 11:25 PM~5037280
> *were going to have to find out  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dam its good to talk to people in the 805


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 12 2006, 11:30 PM~5037309
> *we might be in thee artistics will see what happens
> *


is that shit big


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 12 2006, 10:32 PM~5037323
> *is that shit big
> *


we dont know yet we might just see at the show


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

go to theyr topic its the one of the car show not the perry one


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: very nice


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY CASPER805 WHICH ONES ARE YOUR..


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 13 2006, 08:13 AM~5038664
> *HEY CASPER805 WHICH ONES ARE YOUR..
> *


he is still working in it. hopefully it will be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

aint you suppost to be at school


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 13 2006, 11:36 AM~5039881
> *aint you suppost to be at school
> *


i woke up kind of late my alarm dint go on and if it did i didnt hear it  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey is there a show april 2 at a mall ????need info


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

yes i already sent you a pm


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 13 2006, 01:58 PM~5040673
> *hey is there a show april 2 at a mall ????need info
> *


April 2, 2006--Oxnard, CA--CLASSIFIED VENTURA CO. & PROGRESSIVES VEN. CO. car club Bring you their First Annual Easter Basket Drive and Car Hop. CENTER POINT MALL (Corner behind Beck Park) 2655 Saviers Rd, Oxnard,CA 93030. We ask that you donate filled Easter Baskets, they will go to the children of the RESCUE MISSION in Oxnard. Showtime 11am to 3pm.This is a family event. NO COLORS, ATTITUDES, DRUGS OR ALCOHOL WILL BE TOLORATED. For more info please leave a message and your call will be returned... Pres. CLASSIFIED VENTURA CO. Sonia (805)750-9938, Pres. PROGRESSIVES Fermin (805) 223-9486


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

how much for bikes


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

call :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the tank aint done i still need to put something something on top of the tank :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

what do you have to put on the top


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

dont trip


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ey wat ever you want to do is alright just dont fuck it up


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

nice frame :cheesy:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

cool cool :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHEN WILL IT BE READY???


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

it should be done by april 2 or aroun that day


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHOS BLUE BIKE IN THE BACK ROUND..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats 805 lowrider cruisers bike


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 15 2006, 06:13 PM~5056432
> *HEY WHOS BLUE BIKE IN THE BACK ROUND..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats the reason the topic is oxnards finest bikes


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ALL IT NEEDS IS MY BUDDY TO STRIP IT AND LEAF IT... :worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I LIKE THAT RACCON TAIL..I HAVE ONE LIKE THAT ONE MY O.G BIKE


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:tongue: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 15 2006, 11:22 PM~5057653
> *:biggrin:
> *


how many mods is the staged front part on the blue frame


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

wat do you meen mods


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 17 2006, 08:13 PM~5070799
> *wat do you meen mods
> *


is it a major modification or a minor modification at the shows? Could I do a tank and that staged front part and stay in mild?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

in mild wat realy matters is the parts so it depends on the parts


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ight thanks


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

no prob


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl: :tongue:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 20 2006, 05:38 PM~5088712
> *:rofl:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 20 2006, 05:38 PM~5088712
> *:rofl:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

4 sale just the frame make offer[attachmentid=513806]


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fucking nice but got no $$$$$$$$$$$ :banghead: :banghead: :twak: :twak:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 22 2006, 08:17 PM~5102482
> *fucking nice but got no $$$$$$$$$$$ :banghead:  :banghead:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

or trade for parts


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

what kind of parts you need :angel:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

whats up whith your frame have you done any thing latly :dunno:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

this is the design that i have for it aint welded or anything but it mite change dont have time to work on it i go to school and work


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fucking nice i have the same problem :angry:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=516934]
[attachmentid=516935]
805 lowrider cruisers bike before and after


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

the red one is not done yet :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice red bike man get a closer pic of them forks


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks homes uffin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

no problem uffin:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Mar 30 2006, 01:06 AM~5147372
> *TTT
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: 































j/k :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

one word 
origonal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2006, 04:30 PM~5152083
> *one word
> original !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

that shit is tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Mar 30 2006, 10:25 PM~5153722
> *that shit is tight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

any progress :biggrin: hey are you selling that schwinn trike kit


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

car show pics[attachmentid=527111][attachmentid=527112


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=527121][attachmentid=527117][attachmentid=527115][attachmentid=527114]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=527121][attachmentid=527117][attachmentid=527115][attachmentid=527114]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=527124][attachmentid=527125][attachmentid=527126]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

[attachmentid=527138][attachmentid=527137][attachmentid=527133]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

PICTURES BROUGHT TO YOU BY
:roflmao: 
[attachmentid=527140]
[attachmentid=527141]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Apr 1 2006, 01:26 AM~5160589
> *any progress  :biggrin:  hey are you selling that schwinn trike kit
> *


[attachmentid=539136]


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

FUCK OLD TOPIC MORE THAN HALF OF THE BIKES JOINED THEE ARTISTICS AND NOW LOOK DIFFRENT.......LOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: FUCK YEA THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 16 2006, 01:12 AM~5616373
> *FUCK OLD TOPIC MORE THAN HALF OF THE BIKES JOINED THEE ARTISTICS AND NOW LOOK DIFFRENT.......LOL
> *


yea they look way fucken different


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5618268
> *yea they look way fucken different
> *


then post the way fucken different pics lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

go look at THEE ARTISTICS topic fool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 16 2006, 03:32 PM~5619421
> *go look at THEE ARTISTICS topic fool
> *


iam not alowed in there remeber lol ill go look


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jun 16 2006, 03:33 PM~5619431
> *iam not alowed in there remeber lol ill go look
> *


JUST LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

So all these bikes are fromt Thee Artistics?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

most off them yea


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 26 2006, 05:16 PM~5320172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos is this and dam yall deep


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

thats mine


----------



## LOWRIDING 805 JR (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 16 2006, 04:56 PM~5619842
> *So all these bikes are fromt Thee Artistics?
> *


most of them


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

oh shit youve never told me that, dam thats gonna be a bad ass rad, whats your plans for it


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

right now just double twisted show crome parts


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

oh alright cool, whens the due date?,LOL


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ok, well just keep me updated i wanna see how this one turns out, erics too.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@Jun 16 2006, 04:50 PM~5619812
> *JUST LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hurry and look or get out lol :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 16 2006, 05:02 PM~5619875
> *oh shit youve never told me that, dam thats gonna be a bad ass rad, whats your plans for it
> *


which one did u think was mine


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

honestly i didnt know which one was yours


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

everyone on here nows whos bike that is 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that one and erics are the ones that everyone is waiting to see done


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

well now i know,and just like i said before i cant wait to see it finsh


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

you dont even noe whos bike is whos huh


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

well i know that brownpridelpcbc(comething like that has that midnight blue trike), cutless has cremator, you i just found out that ones yours, and lowriding 805 jr has the one with the badass spokes,and harrys dream is the one on his avatar(oviously)


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

no jrs isnt the one with the bad ass spokes 
805 lowrider cruiser has that bike


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

i always get them confused


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ok this are the bikes 
this are cutless


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i know those


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

this are 805 jrs


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

thats the midnightblue on right?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

this are 805 lowrider cruisers
























and this is his sisters








he still has more like the red trike at the top of the page and a green shwinn on another topic


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

these are harrys dreams bikes


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

oh alright cool, and this ones mine


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

this is anoher member from the oc chapter


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

these are yours


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

oh alright cool let me upload a pic of the other guy who wants to get in,here it is

72 schwinn


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL, posted the sam one, that 2nd one is getting repainted, within the next week


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

another o member


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

brownprides bike just for that show but he has a radical that he ius doing still not done


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

the rest of the santa barbara members








































all of them are getting redone they willl be either mild or something better i think one of those is goin to be a radical 2


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

the newest member to the oc chapter tequila sunrise


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ofcoures you already noe mine


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

and the new mexico chaper i still havent saved those pics so eri post up al the ones in thatchapter fool


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

a better pic of lowrider cruisers bike


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

and this is th one thatwants to join the la chapter with you right


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

cool i just saved all of them


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

yep thats his bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 17 2006, 11:44 AM~5623265
> *LOL, posted the sam one, that 2nd one is getting repainted, within the next week
> *


iy les van 

mines getting painted very soon by sic in h town like in july depends how long ozzie takes with the fenders will have the frame like in a week
















omars ordered his pump send the money order dont know wen get here
and his street
















my primos hes lil so he dont got much flow on him so his is lil holded
















davids shit 








luis is lil stoped 2 cus he needs money for someother shit 








lil by lil we doing it big here  
after paint i want my plaque and shirts :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

double post :twak: <<<<<<<<<< me :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS FOOL WHY ARE YOUR PICS ALWAYS DELETED


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 18 2006, 05:54 PM~5628312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao: que chingao?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 18 2006, 04:56 PM~5628317
> *  :roflmao:  que chingao?
> *


IT LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 18 2006, 04:54 PM~5628312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos are those?

and ey foo u kno my photo buket just get them from there cus i narrowed them in to folders and organized lil more


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5628340
> *whos are those?
> 
> and ey foo u kno my photo buket just get them from there cus i narrowed them in to folders and organized lil more
> *


THE TOP ONE LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW I DONT NOE IF THE BOTTOM ONE STILL LOOKS THE SAME THOUGH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that one with the aligator seat if suken sic ass fuk with them matching grips


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YEA THAT SHIT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 18 2006, 06:00 PM~5628337
> *IT LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW HOMIE
> *


i hope so the color is koo but the handlebrs are retarded


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THATS HOW HE BOUGHT IT IT DIDNT EVEN LAST A DAY LIKE THAT RIGHT AWAY IT GOT A TANK WELDED ON


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whos is it
ey foo 
post a pic of the white semi with that sic ass leather seat 
for my collection


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDING 805 JR_@May 30 2005, 10:26 PM~3203062
> *An old picture.  ABOUT TWO YEARS OLD!
> *


THAT SUXS YOU GUYS NEVER GOT A GOOD PIC OF THE SCOOTER WHEN YOU PUT ALL THE PARTS ON IT HUH


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

i have one i just need to connect the scaner


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

thee artistics to the fullest mother fuckers bost it right hear wile thee artistics have a beer..................you no you like my rimes :roflmao: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:rofl: :wave: thot you new


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> [/quoCASPER WHAT IS THIS..I THOUGHT YOU WERE BETTER THAN THAT..GIVE THAT BIKE BACK TO THE LITTLE GIRL YOU STOLE IT FROM......


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

fool theyr not mine :uh:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:twak: dam casper................................................................j/p :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 19 2006, 04:33 PM~5633751
> *fool theyr not mine  :uh:
> *


THAN GIVE THEM BACK TO THE LITTLE GIRL THAT YOU STOLE IT FROM... :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

so was up casper you gonna sell me the conti kit


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

MY BIKLA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 7 2006, 10:32 AM~5918139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does the chain get in the way of that little fin?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT HUH HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 25 2006, 03:31 PM~5118772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i use to like it better when it was grey


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

MY FRAME ALMOST DONE WHAT DO U PEOPLE THINK


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

MY HOMIES SLEEPYS FRAME






















]


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 21 2006, 02:32 PM~6011589
> *MY FRAME ALMOST DONE WHAT DO U PEOPLE THINK
> 
> 
> ...


EY FERNY WAT COLOR U GOING TO PAINT IT


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

i dont know daggy i got think about it but its probably having some murals or ghost patterns


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WAT ABOUT SLEEPY WATS HE DOING TO IT 
ARE YOU THE ONE WORKING ON HIS FRAME OR WHO IS


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

hes working on his and im working on mine


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 21 2006, 08:21 PM~6014455
> *hes working on his and im working  on mine
> *


WHEN YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE THEM FINISHED


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

i dont know im taking my time


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YEA ILL ASK LIL SPOTS TOMMOROW ABOUT THE OTHER FRAME


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

yeah foo


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

a casper so whhat u think of the frames


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

get them done


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

OF COURSE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

HAHA I EL TULLO


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

WHAT UP PERRITOS uffin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

wat up bitch


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

Q VO PERRITO WHAT U DOING PERRITO ARE U BORED PERRITO


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

PHUCK YEAH PERRITO


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

IT IS HUH PERRITO


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

YEAH PERRITO AND LOOKING FOR BITCHES IN MYSPACE 2 PERRITO LOL


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

HAHA IM DOING THE SAME IM PICKING UP IN ONE OF MOORPARK


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

I HAVE TO START COMING TO LAYITLOW MORE OFTEN NOW I WAS FORGETING ABOUT IT


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

SO WHAT U DOING JR TALKING TO THE LADIES TO


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

DESCRACE I WOULD NT WRITE SHIT BUT ILL CHEQ IT


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

FUCK THE WORLD BITCHES


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

THAT WAS MY CREW FROM BACK THEN HAHA FUCK THE WORLD


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

WERES EVERY ONE AT BITCHES I COME BACK TO LAYITLOW AND EVERY ONE LEAVES LOL


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

:machinegun: :twak:  :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

SHOOTING SOME LEMONHEDZ AND SOME GORRILAS


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

:machinegun: :twak: :angel: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :burn: :burn: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

FUCK FERNY


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

FUCK U PUSSY :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

big oh culo


----------

